# Suche das etwas andere MMO



## Gamer090 (20. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe schon sehr viele MMO(RPG) gespielt, genauer gesagt 10 Stück mindestens und langsam langweilt es mich wirklich. Zwar gibt es ein paar Koreanische MMOs die irgendwann auch zu uns kommen sollen, aber so sicher ist das nicht. 

Eigentlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem MMO das nicht in einer Fantasy Welt spielt, vielleicht eher Sci Fi oder Anime, aber da kommt im Moment nix richtiges. Wenn ich auf YT Videos zu den MMOs anschaue die letztes oder dieses Jahr erscheinen, ist da nix dabei das mich wirklich interessiert. Am besten wäre ein MMO das in einer ganz anderen Welt spielt und nicht der Klassiker wie Tank, DD und Healer hat was bei 99% aller MMOs der Fall ist. 

Vermutlich suche ich einfach nur die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" unter den MMOs, stimmts?  

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Saguya (20. August 2019)

Was hast du den bisher schon so gespielt?


----------



## Gamer090 (20. August 2019)

Saguya schrieb:


> Was hast du den bisher schon so gespielt?



Stimmt, das hätte ich schreiben sollen 


WoW 
Warhammer Online 
Perfect World 
SWTOR 
Shayia 
Rift 
Blade and Soul 
Und noch ein paar andere von denen mir der Name nicht einfällt 
Das ist nicht die Reihenfolge wie ich sie gespielt habe.

EDIT: Da fällt mir Archeage noch ein was ich sogar in der Beta gespielt habe und dann für ein paar Monate nach Release.


----------



## Saguya (21. August 2019)

Kann dir Empfehlen

- Black Desert
Wenn du keine scheu hast vor stunden langen grinden und OpenPVP

- FF14
Mom eigentlich das beste online game, das es überhaupt gibt. mit FF typischer genialer Story und dem neuen Addon, einfach nur göttlich
Kostet halt monatlich Geld

- GW2
Einer der besten Free2Play Games überhaupt.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. August 2019)

Saguya schrieb:


> Kann dir Empfehlen
> 
> - Black Desert
> Wenn du keine scheu hast vor stunden langen grinden und OpenPVP
> ...



Werde ich mir mal anschauen, Danke


----------



## Maddrax111 (22. August 2019)

Ich werfe mal Secret World Legends in den Raum. Obwohl das sehr Singlespielerlastig ist,also kein klassisches MMO.

Oder das alte aber immer noch gute Star Trek online


----------



## Gamer090 (22. August 2019)

Habe mich mal ein bisschen erkundigt, 

- Black Desert: Stunden langes Grinden will ich nicht.
- FF14, Da es eine Kostenlose Testversion gibt werde ich die mal testen.
- GW2, Das ist eigentlich ähnlich zu all dem was ich schon gespielt habe.
- Secret World Legends, da es Kostenlos ist werde ich es mal testen. Es muss kein klassisches MMO sein aber wenn ich die ganze Zeit alleine unterwegs bin, dann wird mir vielleicht langweilog, mal sehen.
- Star Trek Online, Mich hat Star Trek Online nie wirklich interessiert.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (31. August 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> - Black Desert: Stunden langes Grinden will ich nicht.



Black Desert wurde remastered, man kann dem PvE questen und Level 61 werden. 
Es ist gerade um 50% reduziert, z.B. 4,99€: Black Desert Online, the next gen MMORPG
Eine Testzugang gibt es auch: Black Desert Online


----------



## BDO_Remastered (31. August 2019)

PS: Hier ein guter aktueller Einteigerguide zu Black Desert Online Remastered: YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (31. August 2019)

Danke ich werde es mir mal angucken


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2019)

Habe mich mal zu verschiedenen MMOs erkundigt, hier mal mein Fazit:

- Black Desert Online: Im Startbeitrag habe ich geschrieben das ich nicht ein MMO will das all dem ähnlich sieht was ich schon gespielt habe, so ganz konnte mich das Spiel nicht wirklich überzeugen.
- FF14: Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Abo Modell will, ich werde nicht immer Zeit haben zum zocken und schon zu WoW Zeiten hat es mich genervt wenn ich für den Monat zahlte aber kaum spielen konnte.
- Secret World Legends: Anscheinend trifft man dort selten auf andere Spieler, ich will ein MMO, also ich will öfters auf andere Spieler treffen.

Aktuell zocke ich noch SWTOR aber nur solange bis ich die Story der ganzen Klassen durch habe, die Story ist überall recht gut und ein MMO mit guter Story wäre nett. Leider gibt es kaum MMORPG mit wirklich guter Story, WoW Classic erinnert mich zwar an alte Zeiten aber ich will was neues.

Auf Ashes of Creation warte ich, die Städte werden durch das was die Spieler tun in ihrere Nähe generiert und gebaut, könnte interessant werden.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (2. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auf Ashes of Creation warte ich, die Städte werden durch das was die Spieler tun in ihrere Nähe generiert und gebaut, könnte interessant werden.


Bin gespannt, möge der SAFT mit Dir sein !


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2019)

BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, möge der SAFT mit Dir sein !



Nö, bei mir heisst es "Der SAFT wird mich befreien" (Imperialer, nicht Republikaner)  

Und Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge, MMOs sind leider in den letzten Jahren kaum verändert worden und leider wird vieles kopiert von anderen MMOs und dann Neu zusammengewürfelt. Was ich noch als interessantes MMO gefunden habe, wäre Astellia. Ist zwar eigentlich ein eher Klassisches MMO ohne wirklich RPG wenn auch Story enthalten ist, aber von dem was ich auf YT schon gesehen habe, wird es nicht schlecht. Und es erscheint schon in 3 Wochen genauer am 27.9. und ist Buy to Play. Es soll kein Pay to Win sein, aber eines der Vorbestellerboni gibt 30% EXP mehr für 30 Tage, hmm...... so ganz ohne Pay to Win geht es wohl nicht bei F2P stimmts?


----------



## BDO_Remastered (2. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> so ganz ohne Pay to Win geht es wohl nicht bei F2P stimmts?



Die "Geiz ist geil" Denkweise kann ich nicht verstehen, so ziemlich jedes aktuellere OM-Spiel hat einen Shop um die Entwicklung und die Serverfarmen zu finanzieren. Weiterhin ist es ein Anreiz für Leute mit einem regulären Arbeitsleben gewisse Boni zu bekommen.


----------



## Teacup (7. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe mich mal zu verschiedenen MMOs erkundigt, hier mal mein Fazit:
> 
> Im Startbeitrag habe ich geschrieben das ich nicht ein MMO will das all dem ähnlich sieht was ich schon gespielt habe, so ganz konnte mich das Spiel nicht wirklich überzeugen.



Das könnte problematisch werden. 
Auch Spiele wie Skyforge, Black Desert oder GW2 sind irgendwie ähnlich wie WoW oder Rift, obwohl sie spielerisch eher Warhammer online ähneln. sind. Da was zu finden, dass irgendwie vertraut aber doch neu ist dürfte schwer werden. 

Könntest Dir ja noch ansehen:

- The Elder Scrolls Online: Story lastig, aus first person spielbar, typisch Elder Scrolls - aber auch wieder Fantasy-Schwert-Geknüppel

- Destiny2: Shooter, eher Hub-based und nicht wie WoW so richtig open-world. Aber was komplett anderes. Ist das nicht auch F2P mittlerweile?

- Elite Dangerous: Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten... wieder was wirklich komplett anderes.

Jedes Spiel hat aber seine Ecken und Kanten, mit denen Leben muss


----------



## afrotobi (27. November 2019)

Teste mal Age of Conan, sehr geniale Welt, gute Story und massig geheimnisse. Kleine aber sehr hilfsbereite Community und PVP nur wenn man es möchte!


----------

